
Why Do We Need to Sleep? - nature24
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/01/the-mystery-of-sleep-pressure/549473/?single_page=true
======
krausejj
[https://www.amazon.com/Why-We-Sleep-Unlocking-
Dreams/dp/1501...](https://www.amazon.com/Why-We-Sleep-Unlocking-
Dreams/dp/1501144316) is a fantastic new book on the subject, if you're
interested in going deeper

